# Pre-Em Advice



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm looking to apply pre-em for the first time to my yard (very new at this). I'm trying to get ahead of any cool weather weeds as well as control some current weeds. From reading on this forum, it seems that prodiamine is the way to go as far as product. Now my question is for timing of application. If I apply at the 6-8 month rate now (still over 90 degrees, but cooling down next week), will there be any issue with weeds later in the season? I'm currently dealing with carpetgrass spreading faster than I can spray it and I know there are lots of Poa seeds from last winter than I will need to get in front of. I definitely don't want to end up with out of control Poa like I had last winter when I ended up nuking the yard with glyphosphate and starting over. Thank you in advance!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey mb! LOL, it's probably not a stretch to say 80% or higher of us are all still "new" to this, even after being at it for years, haha!

Straight answer: Hope for the best (full 8 months weed absence) but be prepared for the worst (start monitoring closely at 5-6 month mark and be ready to identify and at least spot spray any sappers that get through the concertina wire!

I'm in a different part of the country from you but in the same boat all the time as I have my hands full with all sorts of challenging weeds and what I've learned is this:

1. If applied uniformly and according to label instructions you can be relatively confident you'll be weed free for a solid 5-6 months; however; what really makes the difference in future years is;

2) Keeping a log or journal noting when you dropped your pre-em, amounts applied, amounts of irrigation and rainfall, etc and then also noting when you see weeds starting to pop back up tells me much more accurately what to expect (something I could only guess at when I was getting started);

Sometimes I think as long as my dropping a preem won't effect new seeds or somehow "burn" the lawn (one particular product that has 19-0-0 nitrogen in it comes to mind) and as long as it isn't too soon since my last drop (that I'm staying under "max-per-year" amounts) there isn't any "wrong time" to apply preem.

Of course, my attitude is shaped by my contending with tremendous weed pressure that I hope you're not faced with!


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

@440mag thanks for the advice! Much like yourself, I am absolutely constantly battling weeds. I have this particular weed that I can't identify and I can't kill. I've tried regular weed and feed off the shelf and Celsius. Nothing seems to even phase it.


----------

